# Craig Albright Receives Outstanding Conservationist Award



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Feb. 14, 2008

Contacts: Douglas Reeves 517-373-1263 or Mary Dettloff
517-335-3014 

Albright Receives Outstanding Conservationist Award

Craig Albright, an 18-year veteran wildlife biologist with the Department of Natural Resources (DNR), has been named Outstanding Conservationist of the Year for 2007 from the Michigan State Chapter of the National Wild Turkey Federation (NWTF). Albright works at the Escanaba DNR field office in Michigans Upper Peninsula, where he is involved in management activities for a wide variety of wildlife species.

Craig is an outstanding employee and is very effective at his job. We rely heavily on his knowledge and insight on wildlife management activities, said Doug Reeves, acting chief of the DNRs Wildlife Division.

Albright was cited for his strong relationships with constituent groups. He communicates and works actively with stakeholders on wildlife habitat projects, wildlife surveys, and wildlife regulations.

Craig Albright is committed to making a difference. His work activities have had a positive impact on wildlife, said Steve Sharp, senior field representative for the NWTF. The international organization is involved in such recognitions of key wildlife professionals in natural resources agencies and is dedicated to the conservation of wild turkeys and the preservation of hunting heritage.

This is an especially important honor to bestow upon a wildlife professional as recipients are chosen for this award by the NWTF membersbased on recommendations from their wildlife employee peers, Sharp said.

Albright was commended for his inclusive management style and his ability to work with people on a variety of activities. He serves on numerous wildlife-related committees and workgroups. It was noted that he is an employee that is committed to meeting or exceeding the duties of his position.

Reeves said that Albright is constantly working to improve the agencys message to constituents. He skillfully works with stakeholders, resource managers, conservation officers and foresters to develop management options and implement regulation changes.

We are proud to have one of our employees recognized for his contributions by a major conservation group such as the NWTF, Reeves said. This award reflects positively on the employee and it confirms that key organizations appreciate quality employees like Craig Albright who work for the Michigan Department of Natural Resources.

The award was presented to Albright at the Michigan State National Wild Turkey Federation Convention in January in Mt. Pleasant.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations.


----------

